# τρούφα



## nickel (Dec 18, 2018)

Παρακαλώ τις κυρίες που ασχολούνται με μαγειρική να επιβεβαιώσουν κάποιες σκέψεις μου:

Η τρούφα είναι πρωτίστως το ακριβό μανιτάρι, truffle. Δευτερευόντως, είναι τα στρογγυλά σοκολατάκια, κυρίως πάλι εκείνα με το κακάο γύρω γύρω. Αυτά θα τα πούμε chocolate truffles. Λένε όμως έτσι και τα λίγο πιο μεγάλα σοκολατογλυκά με τη σοκολάτα σε μικρά κομματάκια σαν σκουληκάκια. Αυτό το είδος topping είναι που λέγεται sprinkles στα αγγλικά; Ή λέγεται αλλιώς; Και υπάρχει διαφορετικό όνομα για αυτά τα σοκολατογλυκά;

Ευχ προκάτ.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2018)

Ναι, τα sprinkles είναι είτε σοκολατένια σκουληκάκια είτε πολύχρωμα από ζάχαρη.


Τα πιο μεγάλα σοκολατογλυκά που λες είναι η πάστα τρούφα (και όχι πάστα τρούφαΣ, γιατί τότε μιλάμε για ζυμαρικά με μανιτάρι τρούφα ή λάδι τρούφας)


----------



## VickyN (Dec 18, 2018)

Επομένως θα πεις chocolate truffles with cocoa powder, chocolate truffles with sprinkles. 
Η μεγάλη πάστα τρούφα δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πανεύκολα φτιάχνονται τα brigadeiros.


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2018)

Eγώ μεγάλωσα σε εποχή που δεν είχαμε εξωτικά μανιτάρια στις ελληνικές πλαγιές, οπότε τρούφα έιναι μόνο μία: η σοκολατένια. 
Πάω να φάω μερικά τώρα...


----------

